# Missing my puppy...



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I left Sailor at my breeder's Monday night. She is showing her this weekend. At 20 months old, her coat is finally coming in, but I am a terrible handler. 

I have turned my show dog into a pet, she is very attached to me, so I had to stand outside during class and leave her a few days early so she could get used to life without her family. Amazing how even the other two dogs appear to be moping around. She just adds so much sunshine to this house.

I do not know how people send their dogs away for months. My breeder has had Sailor's litter mate for the past six months, and now that she has her Ch, she is being specialed. 

So glad my breeder only lives 12 minutes away.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She will be fine. It is hard to send them but as long as you know they are well taken care of and happy, it makes it easier. Smooch is the only dog we sent for any period of time and when I took her back she was so happy! She did the wiggles when she saw them, was so happy she ran around the front yard and then zoomed back to see all her buddies. She was so excited, like a kid going back to camp. It was like she was yelling "bye mom!!" as she ran back. 

It is usually good for them to learn how to live in another environment and with other people/dogs, even if just for a short time. Smooch does not get stressed at all in new environments or with new people. She can be anywhere and is totally fine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not quite the same, but my Towhee spends time with her breeder and co-owner while in season, whelping & litter raising. This time she is spending her pregnancy there as well.

It is hard, but the dogs really don't seem to mind - she loves being there, she loves being with me. She is about 15 minutes from my work (an hour +traffic jams from home). She is so excited to see me when I visit, but trots off happily enough when its time for me to go too.

Maybe she feel she has the best of both worlds


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I couldn't do it. I told my friend who is helping me with a lot of stuff that I'd miss Bertie too much even leaving him with her overnight. 

Good luck at the shows - hope she does well!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hope she does wonderfully well! I'm with you though-I definitely couldn't give Cooper up for months on end. Do you have any recent pictures of Sailor?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sailor is back! She came back Saturday night. She was shown Friday but they did not show her on Saturday because they did not realize I entered her that day. I forgot to send her my confirmation e-mail.

I guess she was a little bratty in the ring, would not stay in a stack - so we need to work on that.

Below two pictures of her in my goat pen, before my breeder show groomed her last week. She was very slow getting her coat and filling out, although she is on the smaller side, she is now just starting to fill out everywhere.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I know it must be hard, but she will soon be in your house again, giving you all more sunshine.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

She is really looking pretty! Glad she's back!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Very pretty girl!


----------

